# Ok I have a very serious Question.



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

I have this neighbor who owns a female Pitbull but he doesnt take care of her. I mean doesnt feed her or anything. He has never taken her to the vet or anything. I asked him to sell her to me but he wont. I stay in a duplex so his dog if with my 2 males daily. She is a little aggresive when its feeding time for my boys. I used to feed her but that had to stop becuase she isnt my dog. Now my family and I are about to move and I was thinking about just taking her. Would I be wrong seeing that she isnt being fed or taking care of.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some people don't like people stealing others dogs... But I would take her if I moved. If she actually is not being cared for. Are you sure she isn't fed or is it possible she is in fine condition which people often mistake as to skinny. Do you have pictures of the dog?


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

shes in good condition, but I have been feeding her, I know he isnt feeding because I'm with my dogs all day and shes right there playin with them. And all the dog food that my neighbors have go straight to his wifes tacobell dogs in the house. her pics are on my profile, her name is lady.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Is she chained in the yard? How do you get access to her? Where do your neighbors keep her all the time? What's the guys reasons for not parting with her if they could careless about her? Have you called animal control and complained about there neglect?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, it depends on the circumstances. I would have to see what you term as neglect. There's no way for you to see that dog every minute so how could you know if it's not being fed? If I knew for a fact an animal was abused or severely neglected, I would have no problems taking it. I'm just not gonna approve of it with you because I can't see the situation. You make the call. My grandma would say my dog is too thin but she was in great shape.


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

@ Blue Nose Bella.I live in a duplex with a shared patio. He has given me no reason. I dont want to call animal control because I know they will fix her &/or kill her becuase of her aggressiveness towards other dogs. Now before you say anything about the agressive part, I have been working with her and I have calmed her down she used to be aggressive with my dogs but now the play like thet were from the same litter.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Depending on the situation & if the dog really is being neglected.*

Hypothetically speaking, here's what I would do:

I would call animal control about the possibility of seizing the dog & how they would recommend you gaining custody of the animal due to it's poor circumstance. Discuss the situation 'hypothetically first' & see what they have to say. Then go from there based upon their reaction & how you can take the dog legally.

For example:

Say: I have a friend who lives next door to a bad owner. Completely abuses & neglects the dog (neglect is abuse). He feeds it out of sheer sympathy & has offered time & again to buy the dog but the owner refuses... What can be done & if you guys were to come out and seize the dog & he wanted to adopt the dog right away, how would that work?

Once you get the low down, go from there. Explain your situation, that you've been feeding the dog simply because your heart goes out to it, that you offered to buy the dog off the man, etc. etc.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

It is still a hard call to make. Its sad but being put down would be less miserable for her than being neglected. I would call animal services because, if you're caught in the act or they can prove you took her there could be serious consequences.


----------



## strengthcourageloyalty (Aug 26, 2010)

@ fishinrob. I'm wit my dogs all day when I say all day I mean all day.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, y'all need to check the pics of this dog in his profile. IMO, the dog looks far from neglected! Looks to be a healthy weight and looks like she could actually be conditioned down from what she's at in the pics. How long were you feeding her? Get a recent pic of her and I may change my mind but I think you need to let he dog be!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

strengthcourageloyalty said:


> @ Blue Nose Bella.I live in a duplex with a shared patio. He has given me no reason. I dont want to call animal control because I know they will fix her &/or kill her becuase of her aggressiveness towards other dogs. Now before you say anything about the agressive part, I have been working with her and I have calmed her down she used to be aggressive with my dogs but now the play like thet were from the same litter.


What do you mean by "fix" her? As in spaying her or euthanizing her? DA is normal for the breed. What is your definition of neglect? I can't agree with you just taking her unless she is in dire need of it. Can you post up pictures? Does she live outdoors or do they take her inside?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Ok, y'all need to check the pics of this dog in his profile. IMO, the dog looks far from neglected! Looks to be a healthy weight and looks like she could actually be conditioned down from what she's at in the pics. How long were you feeding her? Get a recent pic of her and I may change my mind but I think you need to let he dog be!


Good call!!!:goodpost:

I just saw the pics.. Patch definitely looks over weight.

As for the dog she may just be a conditioned working, APBT. Pics of her would be helpful


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Peanut wants to know if you have a problem with Taco Bell dogs ? lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are the pics of the dog, Lady, that the OP is talking about. Right of his profile.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I would say no to the taking her.She's not your dog regardless if you think you take better care of her than your neighbor does.I highly doubt you are around this dog 24/7 to know whether he is feeding her or not.I think you're just running off of speculation.She actually looks a little on the chunky side.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Patch does have a double chin You see a dog being husky as being taken care of, where a lot of people see him has fat. Vice versa, we see the neighbors dog as fit and healthy and you see it as malnourished. It lies in the eye of the beholder, but that dog doesn't look neglected to me. I think you're trying to talk yourself into it because having paid attention to and fed the dog, it likes you better than the owners who may not pay much attention to it. No need for rescue here. If you are worried, check on the dog every few weeks to keep your mind at ease since you know where it lives.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea she looks like a thick girl. No signs of neglect there. Another case of people not minding their own business.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It may be he's grown attached to the dog and doesn't want to leave it behind.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> It may be he's grown attached to the dog and doesn't want to leave it behind.


Stealing is stealing. There's no rounds about it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Stealing is stealing. There's no rounds about it.


You reckin?....I wasn't saying there was......


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> You reckin?....I wasn't saying there was......


pfft...no need for sarcasm. be professional here. just saying because a person misses a dog, does not give them an excuse to steal (which is what he/she was looking for). but by all means...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I see no signs of this dog being emaciated. Not bones sticking out, she looks to have healthy muscle tone. 

How do you really know she's not being fed, I am guessing you are not outside 24/7. Doe she atleast have a food/water bowl available? Perhaps she gobbles her food up fast when he feeds her, so you never see it with food.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I see no signs of this dog being emaciated. Not bones sticking out, she looks to have healthy muscle tone.
> 
> How do you really know she's not being fed, I am guessing you are not outside 24/7. Doe she atleast have a food/water bowl available? Perhaps she gobbles her food up fast when he feeds her, so you never see it with food.


Because she doesn't have a double chin...she must be underfed. She looks very healthy & a little over fed (IMO) for an APBT


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont take his dog, but I would visit often to check condition of dog. Also think about that you have already made it clear to him that you want the dog, so he will already know who he needs to locate.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The OP has been feeding the dog his/herself so of course its not going to be skinny. OP I think your heart is in the right place but you may not be thinking so much in the head  I think we need a little more detailed info on this dog because she looks fine to me as well.....if there dog comes up missing then I think the first person they would think of is you. How obvious would it be that a person moves out and then there dog is gone to.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> *The OP has been feeding the dog his/herself so of course its not going to be skinny.* OP I think your heart is in the right place but you may not be thinking so much in the head  I think we need a little more detailed info on this dog because she looks fine to me as well.....if there dog comes up missing then I think the first person they would think of is you. How obvious would it be that a person moves out and then there dog is gone to.


Which he said he stopped doing because it's not his dog. And by the looks of the dog, it looks a littler overfed IMO. So still don't see the neglect.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You stated you didnt want to report them for fear that they would fix or euthanize the dog? whats wrong about the dog being fixed? or do you have alterior motives here with her? if you truely think she is neglected report them, the SPCA will come out and guaranteed if they find the dog emaciated { which she doesnt look to be } or without water they will talk with the owners, if its repeated times they will take the dog. if they take the dog you can voice your want for this dog and im sure after she is fixed and if you are a suitable home they would let you come take her. Dont steal someones dog though , it would be different if the dog was roaming free and you caught her and looked for the owners extensively then you could keep , but to take a dog out of the yard is wrong how would you like it? Everyone has there ideas of what is neglect and what is ok , what if someone thought your dogs were neglected based on there belief im sure you would be very saddened to have someone come and take your dogs right?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Which he said he stopped doing because it's not his dog.


Oops! Guess I missed that part.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Honestly, she looks just fine to me. Look at it this way... if you take the dog, you could get into serious trouble. If you call animal control, she could get put to sleep. If you leave the dog there, she will be safe at her own home, and when the next people move in after you, if something really is wrong they will probably do something about it. Like everyone else said, the dog actually looks a little overweight. Here's something that might help you see what proper weight looks like on a dog...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

. I also wonder about you saying the dog never goes to the vet? Is she in need of vet care? My dog goes once a year for vaccines or if she is very sick or injured. Otherwise there is no reason to take her more than that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Stealing is stealing. There's no rounds about it.





Lex's Guardian said:


> pfft...no need for sarcasm. be professional here. just saying because a person misses a dog, does not give them an excuse to steal (which is what he/she was looking for). but by all means...





dixieland said:


> I would say no to the taking her.She's not your dog regardless if you think you take better care of her than your neighbor does.I highly doubt you are around this dog 24/7 to know whether he is feeding her or not.I think you're just running off of speculation.She actually looks a little on the chunky side.


Since you obviously missed my post the first time around before opening your mouth, here it is again.As you can clearly see I told him NOT to take the dog


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree calling animal control, if they see the dog needs to be taken, go adopt it. Thats the best route and keeps everything covered in case something happens.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> *Depending on the situation & if the dog really is being neglected.*
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, here's what I would do:
> 
> ...


Right on Candra


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Since you obviously missed my post the first time around before opening your mouth, here it is again.As you can clearly see I told him NOT to take the dog


I truely & honestly apologize for misquoting you . But in the future I would appreciate if you could be a little more courteous with your responses. It's a turnoff that, in my opinion, not only reflects on the site but me as well, to read replies such as this & makes me 2nd guess sending friends & family here if this is how I am treated... I do fear how others will be treated & not a great representation for the APBT owners like myself .

There is quite a bit to filter through as I'm reading, one thing I continuly do & try to break a habit of is summarize. I will try to be more careful with how I respond in the future. Again my apologies for misunderstanding you.



ames said:


> I agree calling animal control, if they see the dog needs to be taken, go adopt it. Thats the best route and keeps everything covered in case something happens.


Indeed. Taking a dog despite it's condition, is stealing. Unless of course you're apart of animal control.



Saint Francis said:


> Right on Candra


Thanks braaahh!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I would like to add to this discussion by admitting that I have stolen a dog. I think that, like everything in life, different situations require different ways of handling the issue. I always call AC and get them to come out and see what's my concern, and I hound them if necessary. My conscience won't allow any other way. In the particular incident, whereby I stole a dog, it was real bad My job required me to be on the dog's/owner's premises, which was in the "country". Before I took this beagle, I asked neighbors where the owner was (no owner to be found and the place appeared vacated) and they said that the owner "pops" in once in awhile but that they hadn't seen said owner for days. What I was dealing with was a beagle in a small kennel, ticks were visible all about the face and head, his ribs were protruding, and no water or food. Here's what pushed me over the top though, I had mentioned that he had no food...well, blocking his entrance into the dog house was his meal...another dead, half rotted beagle that was laying half in and half out of the doorway. The beagle in question was eating the stomach and intestines of the deceased dog and I decided that this was not going to continue any longer...so I took him. He was sweet and friendly and I found a local rescuer who took him in. Again, I always try the AC first, but in this case I had to act quickly in my opinion. Never, ever regretted it. I hope that you don't think that I break laws on a whim, but I had to be honest with all of you. Was he mine to take, no, was I going to leave with out him, no.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> I would like to add to this discussion by admitting that I have stolen a dog. I think that, like everything in life, different situations require different ways of handling the issue. I always call AC and get them to come out and see what's my concern, and I hound them if necessary. My conscience won't allow any other way. In the particular incident, whereby I stole a dog, it was real bad My job required me to be on the dog's/owner's premises, which was in the "country". Before I took this beagle, I asked neighbors where the owner was (no owner to be found and the place appeared vacated) and they said that the owner "pops" in once in awhile but that they hadn't seen said owner for days. What I was dealing with was a beagle in a small kennel, ticks were visible all about the face and head, his ribs were protruding, and no water or food. Here's what pushed me over the top though, I had mentioned that he had no food...well, blocking his entrance into the dog house was his meal...another dead, half rotted beagle that was laying half in and half out of the doorway. The beagle in question was eating the stomach and intestines of the deceased dog and I decided that this was not going to continue any longer...so I took him. He was sweet and friendly and I found a local rescuer who took him in. Again, I always try the AC first, but in this case I had to act quickly in my opinion. Never, ever regretted it. I hope that you don't think that I break laws on a whim, but I had to be honest with all of you. Was he mine to take, no, was I going to leave with out him, no.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: I would have done the same thing in a case like that! Kudos to you for saving that poor dogs life :clap:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's unfortunate that we have to even have a conversation like this Nothing, and I mean absolutely nothing, angers me more than being confronted with situations like the one I described. Animal cruelty, animal abuse, and animal neglect are totally uncalled for and turn me into another person when having to deal with it. I wear my heart on my sleeve when an animal's welfare is in question and I, apparently, am a magnet for it. I do witness acts of cruelty often in my line of work (I work for a civil engineering firm, and land surveying provides the opportunity to be in alot of back yards, alley ways, etc.), whether it be in a city or country atmosphere I will go on record and say that animal cruelty, poison ivy, the heat of summer/the cold of winter, all the blood sucking insects (including ticks) and angry land owners are not part of the "perks" of my line of work! Anyway, back to the topic at hand, let's just say that I call the AC on a regular basis if the need arises They're just one phone call away from alleviating the situation and giving me peace of mind...and I can certainly lift a finger to help. I truly believe that we, as humans, have an obligation to give help where help is needed for all our furry friends...it is a stewardship in my opinion.
P.S. I have also called the AC on one of their own when I saw an officer become overly rough with an elderly dog. I talked to the head of the AC and suggested that perhaps he monitor some of his officers that receive complaints of "losing" their sensitivity towards the animals that they're protecting. It happens and I wanted him to be aware of it Again, peace of mind for myself after making an easy phone call. I have become long winded, so I'll clam up LOL!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

With respect, Christian, I think the situation you described is very different to what the OP is seeing. Obviously none of us are there to see the dog and it's conditions first hand but based on the pics, the dog does not look underfed or poorly cared for.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> Obviously none of us are there to see the dog and it's conditions first hand but based on the pics, the dog does not look underfed or poorly cared for.


Very true! :goodpost:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree aus staffy, and I know that my example was fairly extreme, but I guess my point was that there is a sort of "teeter-tottering" when laws come into play. Certainly you should follow them, don't get me wrong, and I believe that the OP should alert the proper authorities in this instance, if the OP is concerned. It's their job to maintain a level of care. Theft is wrong in a black and white world, but when the gray appears it becomes a judgement call that may warrant certain measures...like stealing a dog. I'm not advocating it because every yahoo would use it as an excuse, I'm just proposing that under certain conditions I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it either. It's a fine line like just about every other hot topic we come across. The "devil's advocate" has reared it's ugly head again LOL!!! You are correct though, my friend, this situation hasn't reached "gray area" status yet


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

strengthcourageloyalty said:


> @ Blue Nose Bella.I live in a duplex with a shared patio. He has given me no reason. I dont want to call animal control because I know they will fix her &/or kill her becuase of her aggressiveness towards other dogs. Now before you say anything about the agressive part, I have been working with her and I have calmed her down she used to be aggressive with my dogs but now the play like thet were from the same litter.


 This gives me the impression you want to breed her. I do not know for a fact that is your plan ut it sounds fishy to me..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I truely & honestly apologize for misquoting you . But in the future I would appreciate if you could be a little more courteous with your responses. It's a turnoff that, in my opinion, not only reflects on the site but me as well, to read replies such as this & makes me 2nd guess sending friends & family here if this is how I am treated... I do fear how others will be treated & not a great representation for the APBT owners like myself .
> !


It is a 2 way street Candra.Do you really expect someone to not come back at you with some facetious or rude remark with the way you comment sometimes?Some of the stuff you say is a turn off as well.But that is a whole other thread and we will not get into in this one about what we dislike about each other.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I agree aus staffy, and I know that my example was fairly extreme, but I guess my point was that there is a sort of "teeter-tottering" when laws come into play. Certainly you should follow them, don't get me wrong, and I believe that the OP should alert the proper authorities in this instance, if the OP is concerned. It's their job to maintain a level of care. Theft is wrong in a black and white world, but when the gray appears it becomes a judgement call that may warrant certain measures...like stealing a dog. I'm not advocating it because every yahoo would use it as an excuse, I'm just proposing that under certain conditions I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it either. It's a fine line like just about every other hot topic we come across. The *"devil's advocate" *has reared it's ugly head again LOL!!! You are correct though, my friend, this situation hasn't reached "gray area" status yet


I think we need to have a special designation just for you, mate. DA in reference to you should mean Devil's Advocate instead of Dog Aggression!:rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I agree aus staffy, and I know that my example was fairly extreme, but I guess my point was that there is a sort of "teeter-tottering" when laws come into play. Certainly you should follow them, don't get me wrong, and I believe that the OP should alert the proper authorities in this instance, if the OP is concerned. It's their job to maintain a level of care. Theft is wrong in a black and white world, but when the gray appears it becomes a judgement call that may warrant certain measures...like stealing a dog. I'm not advocating it because every yahoo would use it as an excuse, I'm just proposing that under certain conditions I wouldn't lose too much sleep over it either. It's a fine line like just about every other hot topic we come across. The "devil's advocate" has reared it's ugly head again LOL!!! You are correct though, my friend, this situation hasn't reached "gray area" status yet


I wouldn't call your situation stealing per se. It was an abandoned animal in dire circumstances that you rescued. I see absolutely no harm & what you did is completely justifiable.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> I think we need to have a special designation just for you, mate. DA in reference to you should mean Devil's Advocate instead of Dog Aggression!:rofl:


LOL, you silly goose!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

strengthcourageloyalty said:


> I have this neighbor who owns a female Pitbull but he doesnt take care of her. I mean doesnt feed her or anything. He has never taken her to the vet or anything. I asked him to sell her to me but he wont. I stay in a duplex so his dog if with my 2 males daily. She is a little aggresive when its feeding time for my boys. I used to feed her but that had to stop becuase she isnt my dog. Now my family and I are about to move and I was thinking about just taking her. Would I be wrong seeing that she isnt being fed or taking care of.


Yes you can't just steal someone's dog because you "Think" the dog is being neglected by it's owner. That is a matter that is up for the court of law to decide as to wether this dog is truly being neglected not you. From the pictures in your album there doesn't appear to be any neglect. Before you take any action with getting animal control involved you better be damn sure there is some hard evidence that this owner has actually neglected this dog. Not only is wrong to take someone else's dog without their consent it's also wrong to assume that an owner has neglected their dog because maybe the dog is not cared for in the way you would care for it. My question to you is how do you know this dog is not fed and watered if you don't live with the owner of this dog? How do you know this dog has never been taken to a vet or given vaccinations at home? Have you asked to see medical records? I can't see anything in the pictures you have posted that would suggest an abused or neglected dog. And until you have rock solid proof you don't have the right to assume otherwise.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yes you can't just steal someone's dog because you "Think" the dog is being neglected by it's owner. That is a matter that is up for the court of law to decide as to wether this dog is truly being neglected not you. From the pictures in your album there doesn't appear to be any neglect. Before you take any action with getting animal control involved you better be damn sure there is some hard evidence that this owner has actually neglected this dog. Not only is wrong to take someone else's dog without their consent it's also wrong to assume that an owner has neglected their dog because maybe the dog is not cared for in the way you would care for it. My question to you is how do you know this dog is not fed and watered if you don't live with the owner of this dog? How do you know this dog has never been taken to a vet or given vaccinations at home? Have you asked to see medical records? I can't see anything in the pictures you have posted that would suggest an abused or neglected dog. And until you have rock solid proof you don't have the right to assume otherwise.


:goodpost:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

OP seems to be tight lipped now. Hmmmmmm...........


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

simple enough.. a loose dog with no tags and what not severly malnurished needs a new home.. if the dog is not contained in their yard there is plenty of legal room here. 
Take pictures, make a journal, turn it in to the SPCA and let them know your the one feeding the dog blazzeee blazzee.. 

OR .. next time the dog is loose, you just take pictures of the dog coming into your yard.. Already documented footage and journals of you feeding the starving dog.. You simply keep it, or have ACO go by there with a surrender form and surrender the dog over to you.. 

there are many variables you can do and be in legal clearance... DONT steal anything.

IF THE DOG GETS OUT AND COMES OVER.. YOU DONT HAVE TO REPORT IT, just take photos of the dog crossing the property line.. It could end up in small claims but I doubt it; the other PPL would end up fined and out of money they thought they'd get so they could continue NOT taking care of their dog.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

^ I think the dogs all share the same yard, mate. OP's two dogs and the neighbour's dog in the same space.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> ^ I think the dogs all share the same yard, mate. OP's two dogs and the neighbour's dog in the same space.


I think so too.I believe he said they live in a duplex with the same yard


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

strengthcourageloyalty said:


> @ Blue Nose Bella.I live in a duplex with a shared patio. He has given me no reason. *I dont want to call animal control because I know they will fix her* &/or kill her becuase of her aggressiveness towards other dogs. Now before you say anything about the agressive part, I have been working with her and I have calmed her down she used to be aggressive with my dogs but now the play like thet were from the same litter.


What does it matter if they fix her? She should be fixed! I don't see why this would be of any concern to you if anything you should want to have her fixed especially if you think the dog is just left to wonder around any male dog dog could easily get her pregnant. We don't know if this dog is a mutt or not. I think you need to just mind your business truthfully and worry about your own dogs. I haven't heard anything or seen anything that would point at neglect I think you just want this dog based on everything I am reading and seeing. I don't even know why you are even feeding this dog it has an owner obviously and from the pictures the dog is not malnourished or neglected. If the owner doesn't want to sell the dog to you maybe you should just leave it at that and stop being a nosey neighbor.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> What does it matter if they fix her? She should be fixed! I don't see why this would be of any concern to you if anything you should want to have her fixed especially if you think the dog is just left to wonder around any male dog dog could easily get her pregnant. We don't know if this dog is a mutt or not. I think you need to just mind your business truthfully and worry about your own dogs. I haven't heard anything or seen anything that would point at neglect I think you just want this dog based on everything I am reading and seeing. I don't even know why you are even feeding this dog it has an owner obviously and from the pictures the dog is not malnourished or neglected. If the owner doesn't want to sell the dog to you maybe you should just leave it at that and stop being a nosey neighbor.


:goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd be ticked off is someone took my dog,or fed it without me knowing. Bruno has bad allergies,so he shouldn't eat a lot of food.
I always know when a roomie has given him something,cause he gets the runs real bad.

As for the OP. Leave it up to AC to decide. What one considers abuse,others might not.
For example. My roommies think I am cruel cause I crate trained my dogs. I had to educate her on why I do it,and now she has no issues with it.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Ahh... the good ol duplex yard.. (sigh) that makes for hasty neighbors LOL just photo/video/journal everything; if its your pales of food and water bucket their using for her goes to show less personal responcibility. Shots? Tags? .. 
You can make the dog yours by allowing it to join your pack. Then if there is any quam .. call ACO have them witness who the dog behaves to more and how the dog behaves toward each of you.  Have fun and take Slow Wide Turns . ... its time to catch the summer breeze upruns:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> simple enough.. a loose dog with no tags and what not severly malnurished needs a new home.. if the dog is not contained in their yard there is plenty of legal room here.
> Take pictures, make a journal, turn it in to the SPCA and let them know your the one feeding the dog blazzeee blazzee..
> 
> OR .. next time the dog is loose, you just take pictures of the dog coming into your yard.. Already documented footage and journals of you feeding the starving dog.. You simply keep it, or have ACO go by there with a surrender form and surrender the dog over to you..
> ...


:goodpost: I'd gather lots of evidence and then see if you can't adopt legally.

Although I think it all depends on the situation. If I saw some real hard evidence of abuse I'd think about taking the dog but that's just me. 
If Dosia was never stolen from his first owner I wouldn't have him right now.
Dosia's first owner was a horrible person. This guy almost killed him. When he bought D, he was working long long days and didn't put any time or effort into training him. He was left at the man's house for 8-10 hours a day, just running free in the house. He got a doggy door but never showed him how to use it. One day he returned home with his brother and his g/f. He saw that Dosia had went potty on the floor and started freaking out. He started yelling and calling him stupid, and what happened next was unspeakable. He picked the poor thing up by the throat and shook him violently, then threw him on the floor near the corner of the room. The brother's g/f was in total shock and went over to pick him up. She said he wasn't breathing and gave him mouth to nose. Poor baby was only 8 weeks old. The next morning when he went to work she took him and brought him down to our tattoo shop asking if someone could take care of this pup and told Ryan his story. There was no way he'd say no to such a sweet little face, so he brought him home to me. 
The first thing he did was run to me and jump in my lap. He tried burring his face in my arms and was shaking like a leaf on a tree. I've never seen such a sad scared puppy in my life, and I knew we had too keep him safe. After an almost 5 month search, we found his breeders. We brought him back to the kennel so they could check him out and make sure he was really one of theirs. He was and they were very happy to see him. They thanked us for rescuing him and contacting them, and even gave us a contract they signed so he is now legally my dog and the first guy can never try to take him away from us.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kg420 said:


> :goodpost: I'd gather lots of evidence and then see if you can't adopt legally.
> 
> Although I think it all depends on the situation. If I saw some real hard evidence of abuse I'd think about taking the dog but that's just me.
> If Dosia was never stolen from his first owner I wouldn't have him right now.
> ...


That is so sad  people are so cruel to the innocent. So glad he has you guys. I didn't know Dosia had such a terrible start to life. You'd never know it from your pics and that pittie smile


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. We did a lot to build confidence. He was so scared of collars and leashes for the longest time


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I'd be ticked off is someone took my dog,or fed it without me knowing. Bruno has bad allergies,so he shouldn't eat a lot of food.
> I always know when a roomie has given him something,cause he gets the runs real bad.
> 
> As for the OP. Leave it up to AC to decide. What one considers abuse,others might not.
> For example. My roommies think I am cruel cause I crate trained my dogs. I had to educate her on why I do it,and now she has no issues with it.


I hear that let me find out someone else is feeding one of my dog's. Boy I would put my foot up where the sun doesn't shine. If a dog comes wondering into my yard I don't automatically assume it's been neglected or abandoned. If I know it's the neighbor's dog I take the dog back to the neighbor's house. I don't take it upon myself to put any claims on the dog. Claiming neglect or abuse is a very strong allegation without having very strong proof otherwise which I haven't even heard or seen one ounce of anything in this thread that would suggest there is even a case to begin with. It's just as bad as some uninformed idiot calling on you because they saw your pit bull on a treadmill or spring pole. I really get bothered when someone starts making accusations about a person and their dog without having all the facts/proof in order first. It's just plain out wrong and the fact that you mention AC getting involved and them possibly wanting to spay the dog sounds even more suspicious to me. I think you need to mind your own business. Hopefully you don't steal this dog and move away with it boy If I was that owner I would hunt you down and press charges against you LOL. I just don't see abuse in this case you need to show me something else bro other than a well fed dog that could stand to loose a few pounds.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's probably chunky bc he's getting fed by his owner AND the moron


----------

